# Picture of the Month - who has got it



## SlothHead (Mar 11, 2007)

Simple Rules, one picture, one entry, no photoshop (you know who you are) judged by the members of the site

Winner gets a prize - any ideas for what it could be other than gloating rights. 

here is mine, 

So there fore i am out in front good start well done team


----------



## reptalica (Mar 11, 2007)

"no photoshop (you know who you are)"

LOL.


----------



## cyclamen (Mar 11, 2007)

ok here is my 6 yr old beardie. SPIKE


----------



## Magpie (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Ashleigh:] (Mar 11, 2007)

Will post some when i get home maybe.
Whens the latest that we could post??

And whats the prize?


----------



## reptalica (Mar 11, 2007)

A weekend away with slothy.......;-)


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 11, 2007)

Any photo?


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't have any worthwhile to show but these are nice pics guys!


----------



## V3NOM (Mar 11, 2007)

...hmm no photoshop... plus my sheit digi camera....

well im screwed lol


----------



## mines bigger (Mar 11, 2007)

here you go


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 11, 2007)

My stimmie doing a impression of kermit the frog.


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 11, 2007)

Great pictures guys


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Mine.*

How's This?


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 11, 2007)

Nephrurus Levis Levis ..


----------



## JayM (Mar 11, 2007)

Some Nice pics


----------



## monis (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## monis (Mar 11, 2007)

*who needs blind folds*


----------



## Aslan (Mar 11, 2007)

Great pics - we going to have a poll once they are all posted?


----------



## SlothHead (Mar 11, 2007)

magpie, the wife said yours was the best so far, 

however, i am bit of a fan of Lizardkings, that is pretty cool 

Keep em coming 

Any thoughts on a prize people?


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 11, 2007)

you better love mine


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 11, 2007)

Voodoo


----------



## Saz (Mar 11, 2007)

Strophurus taenicauda


----------



## Jozz (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats awsome Saz - you get my vote!


----------



## V3NOM (Mar 11, 2007)

agreed.. i love that one Saz


----------



## Aslan (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry Auzlizardking...you were well and truly in front in my books...but Saz just blew away the competition, going to take something special to beat that awesome shot...


----------



## Australis (Mar 11, 2007)

Saz, is the winner by a country mile.


----------



## Pythonpilot (Mar 11, 2007)

What about........................


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 11, 2007)

yeh, cant compete with sazes pic, but yours comes close joz.Is the collettes yours?


----------



## horsenz (Mar 11, 2007)

View attachment 12979

taken at Currumbin wildlife sanctuary......


----------



## monis (Mar 11, 2007)

how bout the prize is a months free food for the photographed reptile


----------



## bylo (Mar 11, 2007)

*HI*


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 11, 2007)

bylo these no photo


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 11, 2007)

i like bylos red cross,,,very arty


----------



## cyclamen (Mar 11, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> i like bylos red cross,,,very arty



LOL it has my vote.


----------



## *~PreciousDiamonds*~ (Mar 11, 2007)

great pics everyone, when do we vote?


----------



## monis (Mar 11, 2007)

p diamonds got my vote


----------



## shelby (Mar 11, 2007)

my coastals


----------



## frogus (Mar 11, 2007)

This is the best I have seen


----------



## nuthn2do (Mar 11, 2007)

The resident rbb


----------



## *~PreciousDiamonds*~ (Mar 11, 2007)

I think there should be 2 catergories, one for pythons/snakes and the other for lizards etc..It is too hard to pick out the best pic as I like 2, 1 a snake the other a lizzy.


----------



## nook171 (Mar 11, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## frogus (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm of the same view. I like the first snake and these are some great lizard photos as well.


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Mar 11, 2007)

*well i coodnt resist..*

but i think saz has my vote too.. soo cute..
Pizza nite at our place..
and as an afterthought my new male jungle Kahlua (Kah)


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 11, 2007)

can i change mine? i didn't think there was gunna be som many awesome pictures, if i can i change it to this


----------



## cement (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice photos guys, makes me want a good camera


----------



## turtle (Mar 11, 2007)

Prehistoric


----------



## daveyg1 (Mar 11, 2007)

here's one i like


----------



## grimbeny (Mar 11, 2007)

I thought id submit one lol.


----------



## SlothHead (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah that Gecko is going well


----------



## Twiggz (Mar 11, 2007)

Was putting up a s.taenicauda pic......was being the operative word.

Anyhow meet Cougar


----------



## SlothHead (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi cougar, where are you


----------



## Twiggz (Mar 11, 2007)

Woops.....here we go


----------



## nathan.c (Mar 11, 2007)

*My photo......*

Heres my little boy jungle.........


----------



## hazzard (Mar 11, 2007)

!!


----------



## Tristis (Mar 11, 2007)

mac


----------



## tusker (Mar 11, 2007)

*boyds*

day trip to Mossman Gorge and spotted this guy - cute hey?


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Mar 11, 2007)

hey hazzard wot is ur snake??? its really gorgeous


----------



## zobo (Mar 11, 2007)

here is a pic from Thailand I took recently
jas


----------



## Aslan (Mar 11, 2007)

Hoppa1874 said:


> hey hazzard wot is ur snake??? its really gorgeous


 
That's a Rough Scale Python...brilliant, absolutely the 1 snake I would own over any others


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Mar 11, 2007)

oh true..is that wot a rough scaled python looks like.. wow


----------



## ben2dray (Mar 11, 2007)

i reckon the boydys the best i saw one in the wld as well not long a go gosh their awsome animals


----------



## dazza_wilto (Mar 11, 2007)

Auzlizardking has my vote for the pic on page 1


----------



## hazzard (Mar 11, 2007)

I have to agree with that! Auz wins it IMO


----------



## NickSawyer (Mar 11, 2007)

pic didnt work.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 11, 2007)

my murray short neck turtle


----------



## sparticus (Mar 11, 2007)

My boy Ben with his first snake experience !!


----------



## gumleaf (Mar 11, 2007)

Oliver


----------



## Jozz (Mar 11, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> yeh, cant compete with sazes pic, but yours comes close joz.Is the collettes yours?


 
I wish. It's Geoff Coombes - have done some training with him. I love them


----------



## ratter00 (Mar 11, 2007)

This is my 9yr old daughter and her childreni.....Monty.....They are best friends


----------



## Kratos (Mar 11, 2007)

1 of my new frillys


----------



## Glimmerman (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok, I'll give it a shot.  

This is some of my most recent pics of the season. My Bredli hatching :lol:


----------



## tan (Mar 11, 2007)

Keelbackhttp://www.aussiepythons.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13027&stc=1&d=1173607864


----------



## hazzard (Mar 11, 2007)

Glimmerman absolutely stunning! I might need to borrow you photography skills some day!


----------



## Glimmerman (Mar 11, 2007)

No worries Hazzard. Swap you for "You know Wot":lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## michael555 (Mar 11, 2007)

i dont know if frogs falls into any category but here is my green tree frog


----------



## michael555 (Mar 11, 2007)

should i say was my green tree frog r.i.p blob


----------



## dragozz (Mar 11, 2007)

my little pygmy sitting at the table for dinner hehe


----------



## 1234webb (Mar 11, 2007)

Eastern Long Neck Turtle


----------



## hazzard (Mar 11, 2007)

How cute


----------



## stevel (Mar 11, 2007)

no where near as good as the rest but just to join in


----------



## Glimmerman (Mar 11, 2007)

Now you are just teasing us Stevel :lol:


----------



## stringbean (Mar 11, 2007)

glimmerman's second pic is awsome


----------



## V3NOM (Mar 11, 2007)

no photoshop here... no sir ree!!

lol


----------



## Lozza (Mar 11, 2007)

V3NOM said:


> no photoshop here... no sir ree!!


 
 I vote venom  
I love that pic -cracks me up everytime

I like Saz's and Glimmermans 3rd


----------



## Miffy (Mar 11, 2007)

Bert


----------



## ALLANA (Mar 12, 2007)

Well this is one of our coastal bubs. It was hard to choose a photo out of all our beautiful snakes. But this one cracks me up everytime I see it. I just thought it was a really good shot with his tongue out (he's a real posser):lol:


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 12, 2007)

Too tired to go into details but here is one of our male gtf's


----------



## Adam (Mar 12, 2007)

I can't get my hatchy Frill Neck to show off his frill so here is my big boy...


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Mar 12, 2007)

Auzlizardking's is my favourite so far, but so many other fantastic ones too!

my little bredli loves her food so much she gave it a big smooch!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 12, 2007)

had to throw up this pic i took last week of a tiger from seaford... well 3 pics


----------



## Inkslinger (Mar 12, 2007)

Tigger having dinner


----------



## Chimera (Mar 12, 2007)

Water dragon at Lane Cove


----------



## PremierPythons (Mar 12, 2007)

'Tubby'


----------



## pugsly (Mar 12, 2007)

Great shot Sarah.

Ill stay out of this one I think, can't win them all. hehe

Steve


----------



## alumba (Mar 12, 2007)

here is 1


----------



## Jason (Mar 12, 2007)

beardie!


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 12, 2007)

An old one but still one of my favourites


----------



## nvenm8 (Mar 12, 2007)

.


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 12, 2007)

Far out so many gorgeous photos!
I like Tan's on page 5 though.. No idea what a keelback is but I like the photo!


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 12, 2007)

pugsly said:


> Great shot Sarah.
> 
> Ill stay out of this one I think, can't win them all. hehe
> 
> Steve



Woh I can scratch your head from over here!


----------



## Lozza (Mar 12, 2007)

Litoria fallax


----------



## gumleaf (Mar 12, 2007)

My daughter insisted I put this one on, she love's photography


----------



## gumleaf (Mar 12, 2007)

He's her 5year old diamond shedding


----------



## weptyle (Mar 12, 2007)

this is one i like of my N.levis pilbariensis.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Mar 12, 2007)

I will post mine when I get home later tonight, Please dont close it 

Theres some awesome pictures guys!!


----------



## pugsly (Mar 12, 2007)

LOL

Ok Ill put one up then.. hard to choose just 1! 

Can't go past the gex can ya..


----------



## Peregrinus (Mar 12, 2007)

Bob


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 12, 2007)

*MWAH*


----------



## tooben (Mar 12, 2007)

my stimson,s python


----------



## V3NOM (Mar 12, 2007)

pugsly said:


> LOL
> 
> Ok Ill put one up then.. hard to choose just 1!
> 
> Can't go past the gex can ya..


 

..hmmmm.... lol

something seems a lil funny to me with this one


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 12, 2007)

pugsly said:


> LOL
> 
> Ok Ill put one up then.. hard to choose just 1!
> 
> Can't go past the gex can ya..



There go's any chance of winning


----------



## pugsly (Mar 12, 2007)

Its not that good! I'm saving my fav shots from now for my book guys, so I am certainly not expecting to take out any challenges! Saz looks the goods for me. I love the hatchy pics too..

Venom I can personally guarentee there is absolutely NO photoshop in that pics mate. Anyone who knows me will tell you I refuse to use it on pics because:

a) ITS CHEATING!
b) I am bloody hopeless with that program and would end up ruining the darn pic. Also I rarely shoot in RAW format too.

Anyways, keep em coming guys.


----------



## jimbo (Mar 12, 2007)

Nephrurus Amyae


----------



## bunnykin (Mar 12, 2007)

jimbo... what a perfect little tike eyes you could kiss


----------



## pugsly (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice mate, Amyae are awesome to photograph, they are so photogenic, those eyes are just amazing. I think I would have about 500 or so shots of my Amyae alone lol..


----------



## Gumby (Mar 12, 2007)

*Picture of the Month*

Here's my picture. The first one is my favourite of a tired albino but the second one is cute with dad seeing his babies for the first time!


----------



## pugsly (Mar 12, 2007)

Incredible animals those Albinos... love em..

Great shot mate. Ive given up getting a yawning shot, the only time I have a camera handy they yawn facing backwards or something and I miss it... cheeky things.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Mar 12, 2007)

My vote goes to jimbo. Didn't know they could grin like that! lol


----------



## jimbo (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks, yeh i have taken heaps of pictures of them too...just the majority of them are out of focus lol.
And they have that grin 24/7! funny little geckos


----------



## rumfreak (Mar 12, 2007)

*feed time*

yum yum


----------



## W.T.BUY (Mar 12, 2007)

*Central Netted Dragon*

What a Stunner


----------



## V3NOM (Mar 12, 2007)

i wasnt accusing you of cheating man... its all good! 

its a very cool pic.. just seemed too good..

sorry




pugsly said:


> Its not that good! I'm saving my fav shots from now for my book guys, so I am certainly not expecting to take out any challenges! Saz looks the goods for me. I love the hatchy pics too..
> 
> Venom I can personally guarentee there is absolutely NO photoshop in that pics mate. Anyone who knows me will tell you I refuse to use it on pics because:
> 
> ...


----------



## Aslan (Mar 12, 2007)

VENOM - Check out Pugsly's website, you will see that ALL of them are too good - fantastic photos...he's a great photographer


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 12, 2007)

Gumby said:


> Here's my picture. The first one is my favourite of a tired albino but the second one is cute with dad seeing his babies for the first time!



Are they your pics Gumby? I though they were Meynies (morelia hunter)


----------



## pugsly (Mar 12, 2007)

Maybe Morelia Hunter has a new name mate. Lots of people doin that these days..

Its all good mate, just wanted to clear it up! lol

Cheers


----------



## falconboy (Mar 12, 2007)

I'll vote for sparticus little boy.  What a cutie.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok guys, heres mine, no where near as good as the rest!!


----------



## tan (Mar 12, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Far out so many gorgeous photos!
> I like Tan's on page 5 though.. No idea what a keelback is but I like the photo!


 
Thanks Tate , a keelback is a colubrid - freshwater snake. They are ripper little snakes, this one was just happy frolicking around in the water at Paluma Dam, they're great cause they even eat cane toads!!!


----------



## GreatSage (Mar 12, 2007)

Here mine...


----------



## Dragon Fire (Mar 12, 2007)

_




_


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 12, 2007)

tan said:


> Thanks Tate , a keelback is a colubrid - freshwater snake. They are ripper little snakes, this one was just happy frolicking around in the water at Paluma Dam, they're great cause they even eat cane toads!!!



They eat Cane toads?
I thought anything that eats Cane toads would die :?


----------



## tan (Mar 12, 2007)

That's why they're ripper little snakes, for some reason they can, and a lot of people bump em on the head thinkin brown snake must be bad, education into the poor lil keelbacks would go a long way to help the cane toad probs me thinks.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 12, 2007)

ill win if i post yasmin on my boobs lol


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 12, 2007)

*Belle*

Thought i'd throw this one in just for humour. My Cape York has a thing for the dinig room chairs- she really likes to sit up high and weave in and out of the bars. Anyways, i went to check on her as she usually sits there for hours and this time she was gone- until i realise she decided to join my Dad on the Tony Ferguson diet and decided she would go and crawl into his bag of goodies. When time came to getting her out she pulled the choc shake packets with her and wouldn't let go of them. Here's how i found her.........

Simone.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 12, 2007)

Some nice pics there.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 12, 2007)

A little gruesome, but there's mine 







...there are some seriously good piccies being posted by members!


----------



## gold&black... (Mar 12, 2007)

Gordon said:


> ill win if i post yasmin on my boobs lol



cant wait to see that pick..


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 12, 2007)

Go Moosey!!!!!! That shot is fantastic- i love it!

Simone.


----------



## greenpython (Mar 12, 2007)

this is stimpy after her feed on the weekend... dont know how she managed it but she tends to do it a fair bit


----------



## GreatSage (Mar 12, 2007)

Moosy! Nice work thats one hot pic mate!


----------



## hazzard (Mar 12, 2007)

moose, moose, moose WOW!


----------



## Jozz (Mar 12, 2007)

jimbo's is great. it's between saz and jimbo for me


----------



## Twiggz (Mar 12, 2007)

Leaders thus far:
moosenoose- snakes
Saz- gecko

IMO


----------



## Jozz (Mar 12, 2007)

ssssssssnakemans first voodoo one for my vote for snakes.


----------



## Python Gal (Mar 12, 2007)

*This is my boy eating his dinner.... Not the best quality picture but my mobile was the closest thing when i seen him sit up like that!!!  *

View attachment 13145


*SORRY THIS DIDNT WORK I'LL TRY AGAIN!!!*


----------



## SlothHead (Mar 12, 2007)

They are all very nice 

I think that Saz and Lizardking are in there with the lizard/ gecko side of things.


----------



## Python Gal (Mar 12, 2007)

*Should work this time... As i was saying, this is my boy having dinner, and my mobile was the closest thing so i could snap this picture up before he stopped posing  *


----------



## gumleaf (Mar 12, 2007)

Did anyone notice my pic's??????Page 5 & 7 (I think!) Pleeease


----------



## Python Gal (Mar 12, 2007)

*They are all such good pictures!! What a hard choice!! Although i am liking Moose's, thats an awesome picture!!!  *


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 12, 2007)

That diamond shedding is a ripper gumleaf.
Nice snake to.
Mooses pic is a winner so far though.


----------



## jamesr (Mar 12, 2007)

i noticed guleaf lol there nice but I think my nuber one is kratos's
though there all REALLY REALLY GOOD
hard to chose


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 13, 2007)

gumleaf said:


> Did anyone notice my pic's??????Page 5 & 7 (I think!) Pleeease


Who has been a bad girl....lol
Simple Rules, one picture, one entry, no photoshop


----------



## Olive Xm (Mar 13, 2007)

How About this??


----------



## hazzard (Mar 13, 2007)

stunning shot there! Wow there is some good photographers!


----------



## -=Surflifesaver=- (Mar 13, 2007)

great pics everyone


----------



## mrsshep77 (Mar 13, 2007)

This is our gorgeous 5 yr old Diamond Python named Erwin with my hubby! He's the biggest sook ever considering he's named after Steve Irwin!! Oh well!! We still love him!
There are some awesome pictures being posted, good luck to everyone!


----------



## mrsshep77 (Mar 13, 2007)

This is Sassi my 4 months old Spotted Python doing what she loves most.... having a swim!!!


----------



## mrsshep77 (Mar 13, 2007)

This is Baby our other spotted python who has unfortunately died on us of an unknown cause.
We think she fell from her tree and died when she hit the rock below. But while we had her she was an amazing little girl.


----------



## reca (Mar 13, 2007)

*Smile*

From a while ago but right place right time


----------



## hazzard (Mar 13, 2007)

I love eating shots!


----------



## Johan (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## pugsly (Mar 13, 2007)

Hard to judge pics isn't it.

I think you need 3 criteria, and a mark out of 10 for each.

a) Focus, I HATE SEEING PICS WHISH ARE NOT IN FOCUS!
b) Clarity, some pics are focused but they are still grainy, sometimes because of a dodgy camera, sometime due to over cropping.
c) The Capture, what is it? A snake in a strike pose, a Gecko giving you those "It wasn't me" eyes aka Saz. etc. I think a good capture is something that captures you reptiles personality, something very hard to do.

Anyways, just my 2 cents. Personally, haven't seen one better than Saz yet, moosy yours is awesome, but there is just that extra element in Saz' that makes you ask a few questions like

What is he thinking about, or up to. What does he think of that Camera in his face, I wonder if he knows we can see him even though he is remaining absolutely still lol..

Steve


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 13, 2007)

Not only impressed with the Olive Olive Xm, but that gargoyle of yours rocks!


----------



## Bonustokin (Mar 13, 2007)

hey guys i doubt iv got any chance, i cant compete with some of those shots... very nice. 
Heres my mac, Gnarles. He is a legend, my fav python


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 13, 2007)

mrsshep77 said:


> This is Baby our other spotted python who has unfortunately died on us of an unknown cause.
> We think she fell from her tree and died when she hit the rock below. But while we had her she was an amazing little girl.



:shock: How many times does four go into one.....lol


----------



## 1234webb (Mar 13, 2007)

Eastern Bearded Dragon :x


----------



## Rennie (Mar 13, 2007)

Here's a pic of my female diamond I got with my new camera. Maybe this time I can get at least one vote :lol:


----------



## leighroyaus (Mar 13, 2007)

heres mine

to me he looks like hes almost smiling at the camera


----------



## chris13 (Mar 13, 2007)

Pals


----------



## roach911 (Mar 13, 2007)

i


----------



## GreatSage (Mar 13, 2007)

Bonus nice use of lighting!

I vote for Rennie (now you vote form me  )


----------



## Rennie (Mar 13, 2007)

GreatSage said:


> Bonus nice use of lighting!
> 
> I vote for Rennie (now you vote form me  )



No worries, I did at the Mac Herp Show too


----------



## sengir (Mar 14, 2007)

*Heres Myne*

Hey all here is my pic. Don't imagine to be in th erunning but hey never hurts to try. To everyone hwo has posted pics. You have some really awesome pics and goodluck to you all.

Cheers


----------



## cris (Mar 14, 2007)

chris13 said:


> Pals



:shock:


----------



## finny (Mar 14, 2007)

awsome pics guys ill post mine in the next couple of days
tops


----------



## bulldogwoma (Mar 14, 2007)

*wow*

this one any good ?


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 14, 2007)

You win!!


----------



## V3NOM (Mar 14, 2007)

bulldogwoma said:


> this one any good ?


 
i agree bulldog wins!

... now excuse me while i just save this.... ermm...... im guna be back in ten mins..





much better...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 14, 2007)

is that yours bulldog?


----------



## little_angel (Mar 14, 2007)

:lol: Gizmo playing dead! :lol: ​


----------



## mines bigger (Mar 14, 2007)

bulldog wins LOL


----------



## choppy (Mar 14, 2007)

bulldog will u be breeding them this season?
looks good, is like one. LOL


----------



## Bonustokin (Mar 14, 2007)

my vote goes to little_angel's... that is so cute, and iv never seen them do that b4!


----------



## richard70au (Mar 14, 2007)

here is one I took


----------



## finny (Mar 14, 2007)

unless it is really dead


----------



## JasonL (Mar 15, 2007)

here's my entry.


----------



## pugsly (Mar 15, 2007)

Stunner Jason!

Love that lighting wow, torch light???


----------



## falnyet (Mar 15, 2007)

This is my lil Phoenix I'm sure he won't win since there are so many gorgeous snakes on here but I'm putting it up anyways


----------



## gillsy (Mar 15, 2007)

Here is mine.


----------



## shane2483 (Mar 15, 2007)

Magpie said:


>







awwww so cute! my favourite


----------



## shane2483 (Mar 15, 2007)

gillsy said:


> Here is mine.





favourite also !!!


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 16, 2007)

Here's my best!


----------



## gumleaf (Mar 16, 2007)

That little Gizmo has got my vote He is the cutest


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 16, 2007)

Snake food


----------



## Hickson (Mar 16, 2007)

Hix


----------



## finny (Mar 16, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## trader (Mar 16, 2007)

There are soooo many fantastic shots! Congrats everyone! 

These two pix are just to show you what I came home from work one arvo to see ...One of our 5 turtles thinks he is a Blue Tongue and hangs out with them all day everyday...Here they are asleep until I wake them up while taking their pix!


----------



## JasonL (Mar 16, 2007)

pugsly said:


> Stunner Jason!
> 
> Love that lighting wow, torch light???



Nah mate, early morning rays, can't beat them.


----------



## bunnykin (Mar 16, 2007)

ramsayi ...again with the eyes brilliant mate. but what is it? doh showing my newbieness again


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing bunnykin,great shot ramsayi.
Judy, how do the two different species of bluey get along?
I used to find the blotchies would boss the easterns around alot.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 16, 2007)

it's one of these of course


----------



## JasonL (Mar 16, 2007)

but don't get it confussed with one of these


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 16, 2007)

bunnykin said:


> ramsayi ...again with the eyes brilliant mate. but what is it? doh showing my newbieness again



The technical term I use for them is "snake food" for everyone else though they are Nephrurus amyae or rough knob tailed gecko.


----------



## pavlova (Mar 16, 2007)

heres mine
Pav


----------



## tibbs (Mar 16, 2007)

Post up shortly, need to resize


----------



## pugsly (Mar 16, 2007)

Ah.. nice, Im never up that early to know lol...


----------



## liasis (Mar 16, 2007)

couldnt decide so i put these two one is of an emerald spotted tree frog and the other is of a rough scale snake


----------



## Malley (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## OdessaStud (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow excellent pics people heres one of mine :/


----------



## pugsly (Mar 16, 2007)

Frog shot is a ripper Liasis, right up there.


----------



## Bundy5 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice red x there are a lot of these around now days...lol


----------



## dpeica (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Mar 17, 2007)

i couldnt decide lol

ps the ridge tailed monitor is tennis, so give her the credit


----------



## hazzard (Mar 17, 2007)

I've seen that before, can't quite read the website or reference on the photo, it's not yours is it . red chondro google images?


----------



## hazzard (Mar 17, 2007)

there it is 

http://images.google.com.au/imgres?...hon+red&svnum=10&hl=en&rlz=1T4DVXA_en___AU212


----------



## trader (Mar 17, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> Judy, how do the two different species of bluey get along?
> I used to find the blotchies would boss the easterns around alot.



Hi Baz! They are pretty good mates, getting along fine with one another .


----------



## Shannon (Mar 17, 2007)

Here are two of my Central Netted Dragons - Chico & Rani.
Unfortunately Chico passed away yesterday morning (Friday 16.03.07)
because of blood loss from an eye surgery - I miss him.


----------



## hazzard (Mar 17, 2007)

Beautiful pic 

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. 

Chin up!


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 17, 2007)

Geez, I'm glad I'm not judging the quality of shots here! If anything, just for the sake of the pictures posted, I think it's be a brave person picking a winner. Ramsayi, I think you pic of the gecko is amazing! Thumbs up everyone!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 17, 2007)

That is a bummer shannon. 
I took this pic today of Voodoo yawning so Ill show it off here.
Not the best quality but..


----------



## Kratos (Mar 17, 2007)

Just 1 more


----------



## Shannon (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the sympathies.

Ssssnakeman - great capture!


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 17, 2007)

Here's one


----------



## Casey (Mar 18, 2007)

Snake isn't mine  but the pic is


----------



## Paul Atkinson (Mar 18, 2007)

*Lacie checking me out*

Here's my attempt. Thanks everyone for all the terrific photos in this thread. Should be a thread like this every month!!


----------



## NRE-808 (Mar 18, 2007)

*ssssnakeman* - thats is an awesome shot  you'd have my vote FO SHIZZLE


----------



## Adzo (Mar 18, 2007)

This is my jungle, Fish, having a feed.
Great pics everyone!


----------



## gold&black... (Mar 19, 2007)

Dont stand a chance against some of the picks but just thought I'd contribute. Took this pick with my phone.... oh by the way, its my female jungle hatchy I picked up from Nick the future Peter K.......


----------



## horsenz (Mar 19, 2007)

Shannon said:


> Here are two of my Central Netted Dragons - Chico & Rani.
> Unfortunately Chico passed away yesterday morning (Friday 16.03.07)
> because of blood loss from an eye surgery - I miss him.


aww how cute.... this was in the last Aussie reptile mag wasn't it...?


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 19, 2007)

heres my chubby.


----------



## Slateman (Mar 19, 2007)

I would like to let all people know that this competition is run privately and have nothing to do with APS.
People who like to start competitions please contact Moderator and get approval first.
Administration is allowing this comp to continue , but we take no responsibility for this activity.
Thank you.

I wish you all good luck.


----------



## khan (Mar 19, 2007)

*here is my pics*

these are my 3 babies.


----------



## ecotron (Mar 19, 2007)

Awesome pics everyone! The first photo is of my Diamond, the second shot is of a Tiger at the Healesville Sanctuary.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 19, 2007)

One of my coastal hatchies and my female MD yearling.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 20, 2007)

Slateman said:


> I would like to let all people know that this competition is run privately and have nothing to do with APS.
> People who like to start competitions please contact Moderator and get approval first.
> Administration is allowing this comp to continue , but we take no responsibility for this activity.
> Thank you.
> ...



Maybe APS should do more photo comps, seems like people like them, and what more, there no fighting!


----------



## Mrs Mac (Mar 20, 2007)

This is my fav pic of Mlak Mlak


----------



## frogus (Mar 20, 2007)

When is this going to be drawn?


----------



## JasonL (Mar 21, 2007)

frogus said:


> When is this going to be drawn?



I think it will be a case of everyones a winner?


----------



## qldpython (Mar 23, 2007)

:twisted: Nice pics


----------



## boris (Mar 23, 2007)

hear is boris


----------



## monix (Mar 25, 2007)

well all i can bring to the table is a bit of humour...
my boy decided to eat feet first for a change :? 

but to me it looks like this rat is going to a fancy dress party as a python!


----------



## Rocket (Mar 29, 2007)

Any Gecko Pic gets my vote.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 3, 2007)

horsenz said:


> aww how cute.... this was in the last Aussie reptile mag wasn't it...?



Yes, that photo won me an Exo Terra enclosure in the Reptiles Australia comp.

You can check out more of my reptile and wildlife photos -

http://www.photoshelter.com/user//shannonplummer


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 3, 2007)

Did anyone win?


----------



## pugsly (Apr 3, 2007)

Shannon your photography is outstanding.

Love the website too very well done.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 3, 2007)

pugsly said:


> Shannon your photography is outstanding.
> 
> Love the website too very well done.



Thanks Pugsly, I appreciate it!


----------



## junglecarpet (Apr 3, 2007)

Razor Looking At Me...


----------



## DaveInOz (Apr 3, 2007)

*hey, why no join in*

Firstly : Shannon i went to your site, very impressed.

Second : my fav pics of pets


----------



## richboy89 (Apr 3, 2007)

that johun guy wins for shure. look how the baby dosnt even care i recon thats good as.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 4, 2007)

Jason, what are the spikey things in teh pic on page 14?
theyre awesome!!


----------



## JasonL (Apr 4, 2007)

Northern form, Egernia depressa. Very hard to get as they only have 1 or 2 bubs a year.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks! 

well, that explains why i've never seen them before!

i'm gonna have to write that name down on my what i need to get eventually list,...!!


----------

